# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Vraagje...last van schokjes in me hoofd wanneer bewegen ogen...

## dalton

Hallo  :Smile:  ik heb een vraagje , sinds enige tijd ben ik even werkeloos en zit ik thuis , en dus slaap ik (weinig) en onregelmatig , nu merk ik af en toe dat ik niet echt goed wakker kan worden me dan ook de hele dag nog zo voel , alsof ik niet echt goed wakker ben , dit gaat vaak gepaard met het rare verschijnsel dat als ik mijn ogen een paar seconden op richt en ze vervolgens draai , links of rechts of welke kant op dan ook , ik een soort "electro" schokje in me hoofd voel richting mijn slaap , het is niet pijnlijk maar enkel storend , iedereen is vast wel bekend met de rare schokjes die je soms voelt als je te snel opstaat uit een te heet bad , daar is het mee te vergelijken! Echter als ik wel goed slaap en tijdens de periode's dat ik wel werk heb ik er nooit last van , wat ik me dus afvraag is of ik me er zorgen om moet maken of dat het gewoon te maken heeft met vermoeidheid en een onregelmatig slaappatroon?Iedere reactie is welkom!

Mvg.

----------


## Earth

Beste Dalton,

Ik heb het nog nooit voorgehad en ik ga regelmatig ook heel laat slapen. Maar toch denk ik dat je het alleen maar krijgt als je oververmoeid bent zoals je dat zelf hebt ontdekt, ik raad je aan van voldoende te slapen en dan krijg je dit niet meer.

Groetjes

----------


## Nora

Misschien kun je het zelf testen door je dagpatroon zo in te vullen dat het lijkt of je werkt. Dus op vaste tijdsstippen opstaan en dan iets gaan doen. Bijvoorbeeld sporten, wandelen, tekenen, etc. Dan heb je 's avonds waarschijnlijk wel de behoefte om te gaan slapen. Zo kun je kijken of de schokken blijven of verdwijnen.

----------


## jroen86

hoi, ik ben jeroen 21 jaar, en ik heb sinds een week heel erg last van duizeligheid en voordat ik in slaap val een enorme schok waarvan ik weer wakker schrik, het lijkt heel erg op een epiletische aanval ofz en ik ben ook bang dat ik op die momenten bijna flauwval. maar wat ik eigenlijk ook steeds erger begin te krijgen is precies hetzelfde wat jij hier nu noemt, zodra ik met mijn ogen bewust een andere hoek inkijk voel ik een epileptische schok door mn hoofd en ook in mijn armen.
ik weet nog wel dat ik vroeger als ik vanuit een zijdelinge hoek een poosje naar de tv had gekeken en dan ineens recht voor me uit keek dat ik ook zo'n soort schok kreeg.. dus het zal denk ik wel iets met vermoeidheid te maken hebben. 
maargoed ikzelf maak me wel bezorgt want het wordt steeds erger wat ik nu heb.
ik was werkeloos omdat mijn enkelbanden gescheurt zijn. ik zou nu eigenlijk weer aan de slag gaan vorige week maar ik voel me ineens dus heel duizelig en misselijk, kan bijna geen eten binnenhouden en heb dus last van die rare epiletische schokken.. 
ik ben er nog niet mee naar de dokter geweest want ik denk zelf dat ik gewoon iets verkeerd heb gegeten ofzo of te weinig geslapen.
groetjes

----------


## Peter668

Heb je hier nog steeds last van?
Ik heb dit ook al een aantal jaar..

----------


## groenlicht

ik ben ook benieuwd of het nu beter gaat? Ik heb hier ook al een tijdje last van alleen ik heb het niet altijd maar alleen bepaalde periodes dus misschien klopt het wel van die vermoeidheid..

----------

